# Freezing beans and resting time.



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what effect freezing beans would have on resting time.

I assume freezing beans will lengthen the necessary resting time period.

Also.... is it best to freeze beans at the earliest opportunity to prolong freshness or better to freeze after a given resting period.

BTW I am mainly use vacuum container for my coffee but have aquired too much coffee to consume within reasonable time and don't want too loose frershness.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah - the bean freezing question resurfaces. There is a host of for and against arguments here about whether freezing has a discernable negative effect on roasted beans. The roasted beans biggest enemies are air and moisture - both having a negative impact. The problem comes when you unfreeze. It's almost impossible to prevent some moisture getting into the beans and degrading them. Not sure freezing beans before they have degassed will make any discernable difference although I am sure there is a different view on this.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was wondering if there would be any benefit in vacuum packing beans before or instead of freezing, it's only I saw a cooking programme in which the chef put some veg in a plastic bag then hooked it up to a machine which sucked all the air out and then sealed the bag ready for freezing. I think Lakeland do a machine for it now.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

No need to freeze. Just buy less and more frequent


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I find if freezing, best to fereeze ASAP post roast and then allow to rest or the usual rest period after defrosting

Personally I have found that freezing has had very little if any impact on quality provides, as I say, you freeze within a day or so of roasting. If beans rest first and are then frozen two weeks or so later I find that they don't seem to be at their best for as long after defrosting.

Just make sure you are freezing unopened bags and that you leave them in a cool dry place out of sunlight to defrost overnight


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For best results I freeze at the lowest possible temperature as quickly as possible.

Allow to defrost for 2-3 hours only prior to use.

If you currently defrost overnight try the beans against those that have been allowed to defrost for the shorter period. There is a taste difference.


----------

